# Delta 13"Planer RC-33 Mod. # 22-650 Set Up



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

I have inhereted by dad's Delta planer RC-33 model 22-650, circa 1986. He really used it and I have been trying to aclimate myself to it's little settings. I have run some boards through it and used a caliper to see how even both edges of the board were. There was a .005 to .010 of an inch difference between the edges. I went to the instruction manual to see what could be done. After adjusting the : feed roll tension; height of outfeed roll; table rollers; cutterhead parallel to table; and the cutterhead knives I still am about .005 out from the right side to the left side. Am I just being an anal novice woodworker , or is this acceptable for accurate woodworking?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd say 0.005 is acceptable.

(You didn't say what width board you tested it with, so I assumed it was close to the maximum. If you're seeing that difference on a narrow board, then that could be a problem.


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

This is a 13" width planer, but I have been planing 6 to 7" boards.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

5 thou over 7" is probably as good as you can expect. That is 1/3 of a 64th of an inch, which is an error a lot of woodworkers stuggle to stay within. My guess is quite a bit of the error is still in the setting of the knives, as it is very easy to be off a little there.


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks MonteCristo for the input. I have been looking at replacing the knives because of the job done to them during what appears to be a resharpening. I was hoping to arouse some owners of this model Delta planer to get their input/experiences. I am also planning on installing on a Wixey digital readout. Does anyone have input on this? The Wixey site shows an example of this installation.
Again I am new to this website and a woodworking wannabe.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

You might take a look at the videos here.

Bob is a former FWW shop foreman and editor and does a great job in explaining the set up procedures.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the 15" version of that planer (pretty much identical except for width of cut) and put a Wixey on mine. It did take some fabrication using easy to manage aluminum stock, but it works very well. The Wixey used to have pics of a planer that had the table move up/down for depth of cut. Putting it on the Delta planer is a little different since the head is what moves up/down. Still not too hard, though. When you go to replace the knives you need some kind of gauge to set them…the factory isn't great but can be used…I hope you have that with the planer.


----------



## Rickp8713 (Apr 4, 2020)

Does anyone know the HP, RPM, FRAME of the 3 phase motor. I just recently bought one and the motor data plate is missing. I want to change the 3 phase motor for a single phase 220v. I can't do that till I have this info. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Does anyone know the HP, RPM, FRAME of the 3 phase motor. I just recently bought one and the motor data plate is missing. I want to change the 3 phase motor for a single phase 220v. I can't do that till I have this info. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> - Rickp8713


Answered in another thread where you made the same query.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

I agree that 0.005 inch thickness variation across the board is reasonably good. If you want to do better, below are some ideas that worked for me. I achieved 0.001 inch variation across the 13 inches of RC-33. I am not exaggerating, and did not expect to achieve this, but confirmed it with digital callipers. OK the callipers are only accurate to 0.001 inch so variation could be 0.002 inch. Full disclosure: my machine has a Byrd Shelix head, but that should not be necessary to improve thickness variation.

1. Raise the carriage (rather than lowering it) so that the carriage registers on all 4 posts. Also tighten both carriage locking knobs.

2. Use a steel straight edge to check if the cutting edges of the knives are straight. A light behind the blade and ruler makes it easy to see.

3. Make sure knives are set parallel to cutter head. Perhaps the knife setting jig needs a tune up.

4. Lower the bed rollers to be even with the table to ensure that they are not a factor. Wood that has been jointed does not need rollers. Spray table with Teflon table saw spray if wood does not want go through machine without rollers.

5. Make sure the bed rollers and the bed are clean.

6. Turning a sprocket under table, by just one tooth, changes the height of that corner of carriage by 0.016 inch. In a worst case situation that could mean 0.008 inch variation from one post to another even after making optimal adjustment with chain and sprockets underneath. Typically it would be less than that.

7. Check height of casting at each corner of carriage with a wood block that rests on table. This is the method recommended in instruction book.

8. Check that the outfeed roller and chip breaker are 0.04 inch below the cutting edge of the blades. See instruction book.

9. Check that the pressure is the same on the left and right side of: infeed roller, chip breaker, and outfeed roller.

10. When all else has been tried, the final step is to adjust one end of cutter head by loosening the 4 bolts on top of casting that hold the gearbox in place, and slipping brass shim stock between the cast gearbox and the cast carriage, then tighten bolts. If adding shims makes taper worse, then underneath sprockets need to be adjusted on one side of machine.

If you can't picture these suggestions, watch this video: YouTube

Instruction books, parts diagram and more can be found here: Folder


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Great last post! I don't have the Delta planer, but a much older Delta 13" (American made, motor underneath) and a 15" Jet. Accurate set-ups and planing is achieved only by locking on the posts, along with a bit more trial & error, the tweaking.

Also, some blade setting tools leave a bit to be desired!


----------

